# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*





سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخيانه بالنسبه الي هي اسلوب تاني للقتل المعنوي والروحي والانساني*

*اما الحب هو كل المشاعر المتناقضه اللي ممكن تتملك الانسان ومع هيك تحسسه بالسعاده *


*شكرااااااا مايكل على الصور والاساله*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخيانة هي حالة من حب الكٌره والتعبير عنها بالغدر

اما تعريف الحب فده تقريبا اللي كنت هقوله 
*​



besm alslib قال:


> *اما الحب هو كل المشاعر المتناقضه اللي ممكن تتملك الانسان ومع هيك تحسسه بالسعاده *
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *الخيانه بالنسبه الي هي اسلوب تاني للقتل المعنوي والروحي والانساني*
> 
> *اما الحب هو كل المشاعر المتناقضه اللي ممكن تتملك الانسان ومع هيك تحسسه بالسعاده *
> 
> ...




*شكرا ممتي ع مرورك الغالي

وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *الخيانة هي حالة من حب الكٌره والتعبير عنها بالغدر
> 
> اما تعريف الحب فده تقريبا اللي كنت هقوله
> *​



*
شكرا يا حبي ع مرورك الجميل

نورتني وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الخيانه اصعب شئ في الدنيا واللي بيخون ده شخص لا يعرف الحب 

اما الحب هو اجمل احساس ممكن يسيطر علي مشاعر الانسان ويغير فيه كتير اوي بسبب الحب ده

ربنا يقرب الحب لكل القلوب ويبعد عننا الخيانه والخاينين

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي


----------



## Nemo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الحب هو أعظم شىء بالوجود وبيه الانسان يقدر يعمل أى شىء لأسعاد حبيبه اللى يفرحه سعادته طبعا

الخيانة هى اساءة فهم معنى الحب وهى غدر وعدم تقدير لمشاعر المحب واماته مشاعره و أحاسيسه بالبطىء

ميرسى جدا يا مايكل ومعلش دى أول مشاركة ليا فى الجزء 11 
بس فكرة رااااااااااائعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الخيانه اصعب شئ في الدنيا واللي بيخون ده شخص لا يعرف الحب
> 
> اما الحب هو اجمل احساس ممكن يسيطر علي مشاعر الانسان ويغير فيه كتير اوي بسبب الحب ده
> 
> ...




*شكرا روزي ع مرورك

وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> الحب هو أعظم شىء بالوجود وبيه الانسان يقدر يعمل أى شىء لأسعاد حبيبه اللى يفرحه سعادته طبعا
> 
> الخيانة هى اساءة فهم معنى الحب وهى غدر وعدم تقدير لمشاعر المحب واماته مشاعره و أحاسيسه بالبطىء
> 
> ...





*نورتي الموضوع بمرورك نيمووو

ميرسي ليكي

وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخيانة هي الموت البطيء 
و الحب هو غرفة الإنعاش 

حلوووووووووة صح :t30:
فجأة طلعوا معي هههههههه :smile02

شكراااااا مايكل على السؤال 

روووووووووعة  ​*


----------



## Bent Christ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

_الخيانه هى محاوله نسيان الحب
و الحب بينسى الخيانه​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *الخيانة هي الموت البطيء
> و الحب هو غرفة الإنعاش
> 
> حلوووووووووة صح :t30:
> ...




*هههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي روز ع مرورك الجميل
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> _الخيانه هى محاوله نسيان الحب
> و الحب بينسى الخيانه​_




وصف جميل جدا
شكرا ليكي مارين
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## biscuta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الحب هو اعظم احسااااااااااااااااس بنحس مع اللى بنحبهم هو العطاء والتضحية دون مقابل ودون اخذ 
الخيانة هى اقسىىىىى الاشياء وهى الغدر والقتل النفسى والحسىىىىىىىىىى
مرسىىىىى اوى توبيك مميز​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي بسكوته ع مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخيانه.................... ولا كلمه توصفها 
الحب  عطاء بلا حدود، وتضحية لا تنتظر إذنا من العقل.
ميرسي ليك ع الائسئله الجامده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحب كالحلم نستفيق منه علي صوت الخيانه​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخيانه .............. موت بطيئ .. صعبه جداا... لا تحتمل


الحب ..........   حياه*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخيانه .............. موت بطيئ .. صعبه جداا... لا تحتمل


الحب ..........   حياه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخيانه =  موت *
*الحب = حياه *
*شكرا يا  مايكل  على الصورة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الخيانه.................... ولا كلمه توصفها
> الحب  عطاء بلا حدود، وتضحية لا تنتظر إذنا من العقل.
> ميرسي ليك ع الائسئله الجامده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> *




*شكرا اختي ع مرورك

وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *الحب كالحلم نستفيق منه علي صوت الخيانه​*




*شكرا يا حبي ع مرورك

وربنا يملي حياتك حب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *الخيانه .............. موت بطيئ .. صعبه جداا... لا تحتمل
> 
> 
> الحب ..........   حياه*​





*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *الخيانه =  موت *
> *الحب = حياه *
> *شكرا يا  مايكل  على الصورة*​




*شكرا جون ع مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الخيانة والحب عكس بعض
لان اللى بيحب مش هيعرف يخون
واللى بيخون عمره ما حب ولو ثانية لواحدة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا سندريلا ع رايك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الخيانة و الحب مثل النار عندما لا تحسن التعامل معها ،

فمن الممكن التدفئة بالنار أو الإحتراق بها أيضاً ..

 ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبير ورايي جميل
شكرا ليك زاما
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخيانة خنجر مسموم بتطعن بيه الشخص*
*اما الحب هو الوردة الجميلة في حياتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا روكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الخيانة هى قتل قلبى ببطء زى ما تمسك حمامة وتدبحها بسكينة تلمة يا كوكو 
انما الحب هو الحاجة الوحيدة اللى ممكن تخلينى اموت فيها 
ميرسى كوكو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلامك جميل يا ماجد

تسلم ياحبي​*


----------

